
Mixtaping.fm - Rediscover a Lost Art - eschan
http://mixtaping.fm/#
======
bestest
I am of an opinion that it's quite rude to ask someone to 'Connect with
[Facebook|Twitter|etc]' before actually telling the visitor what it's all
about.

The bounce rate would drop significantly if you were to add more than keywords
"Mixtaping. Rediscover a lost art." -- I don't supposed people younger than 30
know what it's all about.

~~~
rjsamson
Agreed. The ability to log in with facebook or twitter can streamline the
sign-up process, but sites should really also provide the option to sign up
via more traditional (email) means. Not doing so limits your ability attract a
broader user base.

------
rjsamson
If you're going to get me to 'sign up' via facebook or twitter, at least
please make it clear that i'm only signing up for a mailing list, and that
there is not yet any product to use. Thanks!

EDIT: received a welcome email after about 20 minutes, so I may have spoken
too soon.

